#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Переведите пожалуйста моё имя

## Шен-Шин

При принятии прибежища мне Ринпоче дал имя Karma Tsondru Zangpo. В среднем слове над "о" стоят две точки. Слово Karma понятно. Не знаете, что означают остальные два слова. У меня есть это же имя, написанное по-тибетски, на всякий случай. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Buural

> При принятии прибежища мне Ринпоче дал имя Karma Tsondru Zangpo. В среднем слове над "о" стоят две точки. Слово Karma понятно. Не знаете, что означают остальные два слова. У меня есть это же имя, написанное по-тибетски, на всякий случай. Заранее благодарю!


Tsondru - это старание, усердие.
Zangpo - превосходный, замечательный.

----------


## Аминадав

- Слово Karma понятно.

В данном случае имеется в виду "Карма Кагью", а не карма. Я не уверен, какое значение понятно.

----------


## Шен-Шин

Ну разумеется Карма Кагью  :Smilie:  Было бы странным, если бы я не знал у учителя какой школы я прошу прибежища  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана

вообще-то, "карма"  переводится как "звезда".

----------


## Buural

> вообще-то, "карма"  переводится как "звезда".


Вы немного ошиблись.
В данном случае, слово карма (karma) указывает на принадлежность к семейству Карма.
Слово же зведа, по-тибетски пишется иначе (skar ma), хотя и произносится также. Но здесь имеется в виду санскритское слова карма (букв. действие)

----------


## Светлана

может быть, его имя так и пишется (skar ma), он ведь не дал транскрипции.
и тогда его имя можно перевести как "Светоч Превосходного Усердия".
Если же первое слово пишется как "ka rma", то вы правы.

----------


## Шен-Шин

Я смотрю, появились разночтения. Вот как это выглядит (нажмите для увеличения):

Так что же всё таки это значит?

----------


## Buural

karma, оно же действие. Не звезда  :Wink:

----------


## Шен-Шин

"Значит я сегодня не звезда"  :Smilie:

----------


## Жамьян

karma brtson 'grus bzang mo - Карма цон дуй зан мо.

В таком написании karma,карма - это карма (не карма кагью, а карма как закон причинно следственной связи).

brtson 'grus, цон дуй - это прилежание, старание, усердие.

bzang mo, сан мо - это (1) хорошая, добрая; красивая; 
(2) обращение к даме;
(3) эпитет Тары

По моему, я дал исчерпывающее объяснение, не так ли?!

----------


## Uran

Шен-Шин? дорогой ты китаец?

----------


## Alex

А ты радиоактивный?  :Wink:

----------


## Vic

> Вы немного ошиблись.
> В данном случае, слово карма (karma) указывает на принадлежность к семейству Карма.
> )


кагью-семейство лотоса

----------


## Vic

> ?? Что там почем, почему люди все так одурачиваются?


потому что ПоДвластны всяким разным обстоятельствам  влияниям вливаниям течениям  умопостроениям умопомрачениям ....................

----------


## Alex

Уран, я отправил администратору форума сообщение с жалобой на Ваш наезд. К сожалению, жить дружно с Вами не получается. В свободное от посещение форума время призадумайтесь о том, что по ученикам часто составляют мнение об учителе. И не удивляйтесь потом, что АП часто сопутствует скандальная слава (я лично ни против АП, ни против Оле ничего не имею, хотя сам ситупинец).
А прежде чем называть себя буддистом, неплохо бы научиться прилично вести себя в общественном месте, коим является форум.

----------


## Шен-Шин

> Шен-Шин? дорогой ты китаец?


Нет, не китаец. Но моя фамилия по паспорту, как ни странно, именно такая.

----------


## Шен-Шин

> karma brtson 'grus bzang mo - Карма цон дуй зан мо.
> 
> В таком написании karma,карма - это карма (не карма кагью, а карма как закон причинно следственной связи).
> 
> brtson 'grus, цон дуй - это прилежание, старание, усердие.
> 
> bzang mo, сан мо - это (1) хорошая, добрая; красивая; 
> (2) обращение к даме;
> (3) эпитет Тары
> ...


Неужели Ринпоче так плохо видит, что дал мне женское имя? Я совершенно не похож на женщину внешне  :Smilie: 
Вы точно уверены, что эти слова означают обращение к женщине? (см. вставку на Тибетском выше)

----------


## Жамьян

Если бы было bzang *po*, то это было бы в мужском роде, а частица *mo* указывает именно на женский род!

----------


## Buural

> Неужели Ринпоче так плохо видит, что дал мне женское имя? Я совершенно не похож на женщину внешне 
> Вы точно уверены, что эти слова означают обращение к женщине? (см. вставку на Тибетском выше)


Там вообще не совсем чётко написано. Очень похоже как mo исправленное на po  :Smilie:

----------


## Мошэ

> Неужели Ринпоче так плохо видит, что дал мне женское имя? Я совершенно не похож на женщину внешне


Подумаешь. Вот у ЕСД"Л 14 мирское имя - Лхамо Тхондуп.

В Бурятии встречались мне мужчины по имени Ринчин-Ханда или Дулма etc.

----------


## Норбу

Даже я вижу, что там mo исправлено на po.....цвет ярче у po.....

----------


## Аньезка

> Подумаешь. Вот у ЕСД"Л 14 мирское имя - Лхамо Тхондуп.
> 
> В Бурятии встречались мне мужчины по имени Ринчин-Ханда или Дулма etc.


О! Так Ринчен - это все таки женское имя?
Я - Ринчен Лхамо... будем знакомы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Мошэ

> О! Так Ринчен - это все таки женское имя?


Нет, я имел в виду Ханду.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Нет, я имел в виду Ханду.


А Ринчен - мужское?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Жамьян

Ринчен - это драгоценный, или драгоценная, или драгоценное - зависит от того, к чему относиться сие прилпгательное.

Лхамо. Лха - божество, мо - указывает на женский род. Еще Лхамо (Палдан Лхамо) - это имя собственное - богиня, одна из главных защитниц Учения.

-------------------------------------

А на счет Карма цон дуй зан мо, действительно похоже что mo переправили на po.

----------


## Мошэ

> А Ринчен - мужское?


Не знаю, как у тибетцев, а в Бурятии я его встречал только у мужчин. Впрочем, ничто не мешает ему быть и женским  :Smilie:

----------


## Жамьян

> ...а в Бурятии я его встречал только у мужчин.


Я большую часть жизни прожил в Бурятии, но ни разу не встречал человека по имени Ринчен!

----------


## Мошэ

> Я большую часть жизни прожил в Бурятии, но ни разу не встречал человека по имени Ринчен!


Очень плохо, 'jam dbyangs, что не встречали.
Встречаются и отдельное имя Ринчин (Иринчин, Эрэншэн), и фамилии Ринчинов, Ренчинов, Ринчино, и "Ринчин" как компонет сложных имён: Ринчин-Нима, Ринчин-Цэбэг, Ринчин-Доржо, Ринчин-Хорло...

----------


## Жамьян

Хм..., мое имя действительно пишется  :Smilie:  

Опс...! Действительно таких встречал и не мало, просто что-то сразу в голову не пришло..., бывает...

----------

